
“It’s hard to find women engineers.” - mooreds
https://www.hirewomeneng.com/about
======
rocqua
This makes perfect sense to me.

It gives women engineers better hiring prospects, which should help put them
in the best positions they are qualified for. At the same time, men can't
complain they are given unfair disadvantage. Except maybe that the competition
becomes a bit bigger.

Moreover, it avoids a problem I have heard women really hate. It avoids the
possibility of a female hire being stigmatized as 'only getting the job
because they are a woman'. Because really, no unfair advantage was given to
the women. All that happened is that she was offered more chances to apply,
which generally leads to getting a job that better matches your qualifications
and desires.

